# VW Golf tdi project car



## dcramsey (Nov 5, 2014)

I've got a 2013 Passat tdi that's my first diesel. I've started to think about putting together a "high output" Golf tdi. I just want a fun performance tdi, that is the sleeper car at the stop light. My question is, what base should I start with? I'm thinking something with a ALH engine. What year model, what budget should I be looking at? I'm thinking maybe $5,000 for the base car, then maybe another $5,000 for the upgrades, mechanical work, is this realistic?


----------



## dcramsey (Nov 5, 2014)

*No advice on base car to start with?*

I was hoping for some direction on what base to start this build. Anybody?


----------

